# Help to choose car



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello guys, 
I know it's another ''what car'' thread but I would like your help as well, because when I get into one car, I just can't see other cars.
So, my budget is around £3000 give or take. Biggest criteria is it has to be economical ( at least low 40mpg ) and comfortable as will be doing around 3500 miles this summer. 
I have looked at:
Insignia ( £3350, 94 000 miles, service history, I want one, but I don't really like it, it just meets my criteria)
Mercedes S320cdi ( afraid that it will be very expensive if something will go wrong, I have lexus at the moment so it's almost impossible to find parts )
Mercedes E class ( don't like headlights, and for my budget, I wouldn't get very nice one )
BMW e39 ( had couple, would like something else )
What other option do I have?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

A seat Exeo or rover 75 could tick most boxes, not sure if the Exeo would come in on budget though.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ford Mondeo. Peugeot 306?


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Until you mentioned an insignia I would of suggested a late Vectra Cdti. Lighter, so slightly quicker and more economical than an insignia. Your budget would get the XP model, so basically looks like the VXR too. 
Mine easily gets 50mpg on my a-road commute and has all the toys inside like MP3 and nav. 

It actually bugs me they're so cheap now as mines worth Jeff all to trade in lol


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for replies guys.
Seat Exeo - seems to be nice car, but basically it's older A4, which can be bought cheaper.
Rover - don't really like them, I have an image in my head, that it's old people car.
Ford Mondeo - could be an option, but it looks very plasticy ???
Peugeot 306 - ??? wouldn't be easy to cover 3500 miles in couple weeks.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Vectra - can't see myself having one, friend had one and it was very uncomfortable on longer journeys, and way too common ( I know it's stupid thing to say, especially with my budget, but I don't feel right in the car when there is plenty of them around, probably it's more of the OCD )


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

High mile e46 330d m sport coupe. 

I had one before my vectra (but the petrol one which 'only' managed 30mpg). Looked great. Went like stink and at least in M guise it feels a bit special. Very comfy too. 



If that don't float your boat Im out lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Diesel e46 BMW. Comfortable, looks good, quick and great mpg


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Was considering e46, but I have just sold one  and it wasn't so comfortable.



^^^ mine  (well used to be mine)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks nice, ones I've been in have been comfy but haven't been in an estate 

I wouldn't get an insignia or vector personally, horrible cars 

Not an audi fan ?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Just can't find anything decent for that price. I would like A6 C6, but nothing decent for that price. I would like 3.0 tdi S line avant, but...


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

accord 2.2D?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Can pick up a nice a4/a4 avant tdi for 2.5-3k just depends how far your willing to travel to buy one I suppose 

That's the problem I have living in deepest darkest devon, all cars are in the Midlands lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Peugeot 407

*Awaits the "I hate French cars brigade"*
Even those spuds who hate French cars who have cars with French engines


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> accord 2.2D?


Comfortable ? Tyre, wind noise at motorway speeds ?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

A4 - don't like the looks, seems to be very outdated, sorry 

Peugeot 407 - don't think I would trust it on longer journeys.

* Don't like French cars  *


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

What do you guys think about LPG ?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Volvo V50 2.0D?


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Mazda 6 :detailer:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry I meant a 406, from what I've heard they're pretty bombproof.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mindis said:


> Peugeot 407 - don't think I would trust it on longer journeys.


Mine have done decent trips and I've never had any problems. Plus they're very comfy.
I did Grimsby to Oban in one sitting (well, apart from one **** break) and it never batted an eye lid.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Volvo V50 - comfort status please  was bidding on one before I got Lexus, but lost bidding war 

406 - sorry, to old

Mazda 6 -had one, wasn't most comfortable but lowed the power delivery 2.2 diesel 185 bhp I had. And it was super economical. And I couldn't get newer model and I hate first gen Mazda 6


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

V50, has great seats so no comfort worries


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

m2srt said:


> V50, has great seats so no comfort worries


Tyre, wind noise ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Old pugs are great, a mate has put 40k on his in just over 2 years (306) it owes him nothin, however it's not for you. 308 too small ?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

308 kinda small, wouldn't be enough boot space for me.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Mindis said:


> Tyre, wind noise ?


Was just a passenger but seemed ok


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, will consider V50 as well. My brother keeps telling me that S80 is the best car he ever driven in.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Volvo's are great mile munchers!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

OP, if you are only doing such a small mileage why are you looking for a diesel? - 40mpg rules out petrols that aren't supermini's & thus probably won't be comfortable enough.

If it's for a euro road trip or similar I'd be looking at either an S60 T5, e39 535i/540i, GS300 or a S-type V8.

Happy hunting:thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, this summer we are going for a holiday with the car, and will be covering around 3500 miles in couple weeks. I would like e39 540i, S-type V8 and I currently own GS300 but it does around 25-30mpg, so it would be very expensive journey. This is why I am considering LPG. 
Basically I want a car for that trip.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Mindis said:


> Yes, this summer we are going for a holiday with the car, and will be covering around 3500 miles in couple weeks. I would like e39 540i, S-type V8 and I currently own GS300 but it does around 25-30mpg, so it would be very expensive journey. This is why I am considering LPG.
> Basically I want a car for that trip.


So why not LPG the GS!?:driver:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

It would be much cheaper to buy car with LPG fitted already. And it's not comfortable as e39


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What about renting something ?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Was thinking about it, but it would be around £700 plus I believe you would need to pay extra for insurance.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How long you going for ? The insurance can be covered with a yearly policy that covers more than what most hire companies offer. I use a company called questor.

Hertz can be cheap but thrifty have the best cars, they now have m4's and f types, there one way rates are good at the minute, so you could pre pay and pay something like 1 day rental on a passat for £45 for one day inc the one way fee. Then hire something smaller or whatever run around in it and then hire a big car for the way back. The only thing you would need to watch is the mileage.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, just checked with Thirfty and the cheapest option is £1168.50 ........... For a Fiat 500. And you are only given 700 miles per week. 
Hertz is a bit cheaper, but still it comes up to almost 3rd of my budget for the car.
I will be going away roughly for 3 weeks. Depends how many days of holidays my wife will get.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you a young driver ? Are you putting two drivers down ?


















They all have limits, I found easy jet allow more miles than europcar even though they are the same company.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I just selected that going overseas


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah so your taking it outside of the uk ?

In that case stick to your original plan. If you do go lpg and you are going to france remember you cannot take them through the channel tunnel


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, inside UK I wouldn't be so worried, I would definitely keep my Lexus.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rover 75 ZT - T ?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

As someone else mentioned, a Volvo S80, like this one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volvo-S80...400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4193470548

(Ends in less than an hour!)


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

This Volvo is quite nice, but I just saw this post, and reserve wasn't met at £4000


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Mindis said:


> This Volvo is quite nice, but I just saw this post, and reserve wasn't met at £4000


Sorry, didn't see the reserve, but keep an eye out for similar ones, as they are nice, comfortable safe cars:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mindis said:


> Comfortable ? Tyre, wind noise at motorway speeds ?


If you're worried about wind noise don't get an Insignia, this was mine



wind noise was annoying at motorway speeds, seemed to be coming from the windscreen area. Mine was a diesel auto and averaged 34mpg, I know the auto was sapping fuel but would've thought high 30s achievable, only ever got that on a run, the diesel lump was also a touch rough. The car suffered water pump failure at 40k, I was lucky as it could've quite easily slipped the cambelt and caused a lot of damage which put me right off the car on the whole so it was sold on.

I've had 3 of these



the interior is ok but never going to live upto the mercs, bmw's and the lexus, but if the 3500 mile journey is all you're buying it for then buy a good one and it'll do everything you ask of it with ease. If I had 3k to spend and was after economy I wouldn't look far past something like this, even if it has been cat d

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201501190281713/sort/default/postcode/dh78tx/price-to/3000/usedcars/channel/cars/maximum-mileage/up_to_60000_miles/make/ford/radius/1500/model/mondeo/onesearchad/used%2Cnearlynew%2Cnew/page/2/fuel-type/diesel?logcode=p


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, 
my workmate just bought insignia, and he swears that at 70 mph, there is absolutely no noise in the cabin what so ever. So that confused me. I might have a look at the Mondeo, but that car is not for me, I just plain hate it. 

Was thinking about b6 Passat ??? 
As I am carless at the moment, so getting desperate to buy one.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

On the passat check the passenger side foot well for dampness and that everything electrical works, if it's wet or the central locking etc doesn't work then walk away. The drain holes under the battery get blocked which in turns floods the footwell where the convenience module sits in a well ... Which fills with water.

What about ....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-SAAB...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item58c21cbe48

Although my preference would be for the auto box. You could go for the aero hot, rumour has it you can get close to 40mpg on a run, the most I've seen out of my 170ps se is 29 though .... But then it does gave a blowing exhaust manifold.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

To meet the criteria i wouldn't recommend anything except a Volkswagen Passat. Bombproof 1.9 tdi engines, comfortable, easy 45mpg+ and loads of room..

Dion


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

'wind noise was annoying at motorway speeds, seemed to be coming from the windscreen area. Mine was a diesel auto and averaged 34mpg, I know the auto was sapping fuel but would've thought high 30s achievable, only ever got that on a run, the diesel lump was also a touch rough. The car suffered water pump failure at 40k, I was lucky as it could've quite easily slipped the cambelt and caused a lot of damage which put me right off the car on the whole so it was sold on.' Pooma

34mpg that is very poor. I am getting that from the 3.0 diesel in my Toerag around town type journeys and just under 40 on a very rapid motorway blast to the SW of France. Would have thought the Insignia could manage at least mid 40's


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Daffy said:


> 'wind noise was annoying at motorway speeds, seemed to be coming from the windscreen area. Mine was a diesel auto and averaged 34mpg, I know the auto was sapping fuel but would've thought high 30s achievable, only ever got that on a run, the diesel lump was also a touch rough. The car suffered water pump failure at 40k, I was lucky as it could've quite easily slipped the cambelt and caused a lot of damage which put me right off the car on the whole so it was sold on.' Pooma
> 
> 34mpg that is very poor. I am getting that from the 3.0 diesel in my Toerag around town type journeys and just under 40 on a very rapid motorway blast to the SW of France. Would have thought the Insignia could manage at least mid 40's


Looking on honest john website it does appear I wasn't getting what others are from the same car, problem is a lot of my journeys are just the six miles, stop start, to work and back so the car was barely getting up to temp so the economy suffered. With it not getting the runs out I started thinking about dpf issues so came away from diesel altogether.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

pooma said:


> Looking on honest john website it does appear I wasn't getting what others are from the same car, problem is a lot of my journeys are just the six miles, stop start, to work and back so the car was barely getting up to temp so the economy suffered. With it not getting the runs out I started thinking about dpf issues so came away from diesel altogether.


As you say there must have been some other issues with it as my journey to work is the same and fairly stop start, although it is fitted with the Bluemotion technology I am not sure this makes a huge difference but every bit helps keep the cost down.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Old style auto really does kill mpg, i hear dsg boxes are far more efficient


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Dsg is worse than manual by a long way. I did a like for like trip, first time in a passat tdi dsg, next in a passat manual. The manual was a good 10mpg in front. In fact the trip computer stated 69.9mpg in the manual, not bad for a 2.0 140ps estate.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> In fact the trip computer stated 69.9mpg in the manual, not bad for a 2.0 140ps estate.


Trip computers are a waste of time for actual true mpg readings.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They are, but it was still mid 60's when calculated brim to brim.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

The car has been chosen 



It is only 318i model, but so far I am loving it. On the way back, trip computer was showing 49.7 mpg  ( you can't trust them bla bla bla... , but still ) it is quiet, comfortable thanks to balloon tires. Not perfect but only couple little things need sorting, nothing major. 
Have a lot of plans for the car, hopefully will be keeping this car for the longer time now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

How much was that bad boy then?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

exactly £3000 wit long MOT, new tires all around, FSH, 100k


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

does it have a dodgey handbrake?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice colour seems a good buy for 3k although my dad has just sold his 330 Msport E46 54 plate with 45k miles for the same as that. Quite surprised how good a car you can get for not a lot of cash.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> does it have a dodgey handbrake?


All BMW do  but it is an easy fix / adjustment.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Daffy said:


> Nice colour seems a good buy for 3k although my dad has just sold his 330 Msport E46 54 plate with 45k miles for the same as that. Quite surprised how good a car you can get for not a lot of cash.


My ''old'' e46 wasn't nowhere near as nice as this one, but looked much better


----------

